# Hand Saws



## Stinger4me (Nov 27, 2009)

I received a couple of old(antique) rip saws from a friend. They are usable but could use some clean-up. Somebody at this forum knows the best method to help out with this query. Thanks in advance for your help with my request. Merry Christmas to all.

Stinger


----------



## banjopicks (Jan 3, 2009)

There's an antique shop near me that has a pile of them. I've been wondering if I should buy them. I'd be interested in any replies to this post.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

evaporust will get all the rust off but you'll need a lot to totally immerse the blade in it. I like to just use 0000 steel wool and wd40 to get off the major rust, then oil it up to keep it from getting worse. If you need to sharpen the teeth, there's tons of info on the web as to which files to get and how to use them. I have rebuilt an old Disston backsaw from 1918 that originally had some horribly spaced and cut teeth to a shining exampler of what a backsaw should be. I jointed the blade then filed new teeth and then made a new handle from curly bubinga. This saw now gets used for every dovetail that I cut, since I have sworn off of routers and jigs for dovetails.

I went from this









To this


----------



## banjopicks (Jan 3, 2009)

That's encouraging :thumbsup: Now I just need to build my saw holder


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Guys,
There's an article in the new issue of Shopnotes that shows you how to build a saw like the one pictured above from scratch. They also have another article on building a simple jig for cutting and setting the teeth. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

